# Caravienna Substitute



## big d (5/3/05)

looking at doing the soon to be famous hop burst jpa.
can we get caravienna?
if not is there a substitute.
its 25 lovibond or im guessing about 45 ebc.

cheers
big d


----------



## bradmcm (6/3/05)

The Weyermann equivilent is Carahell (25EBC) or Carared (45 EBC).

The English equivilent would be Thomas Fawcett Caramalt (30EBC).
I'd go with the English malt for an IPA.


----------

